# Big Reds in the bays



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Catching lots of bull reds out there lately. Tons of trout, spanish, and ladys too. Throwing soft plastics (trigger x and gulp mainly) all colors have been effective. Fishing over the grass anywhere from 2 - 12 feet of water.
It has been very consistent lately! Glad to have the weather cool off a bit, seems to really help the bite. :thumbsup:


----------



## dobs (Sep 28, 2012)

Wow!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice. I have had a lot of luck with "popping corks" this week in the bayous. Nice fish!


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Great catch Fishhard2009. I gotta goe a little futher down the coast it looks like to hook me one of those big boys, :thumbsup: ole carver


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Been waiting for a bull red report. Looks like they're here. Thanks


----------



## 210coastal (Oct 2, 2012)

nice fish.... is your boat a 210 nautic star.... would love to see some pics of the boat


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice red. Hope to catch one like that in my kayak one day.

Greg


----------



## Beer-a-Cuda (Jun 12, 2012)

Grass flats in the south part of the bay?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Hope to get down to grassy point in Blackwater this weekend. You catching those in Blackwater or East Bay?

Greg


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks fellas, Those fish were caught in Choctawhatchee bay in Destin. I haven't fished P'cola area lately but I would guess they are over there too. This time of year is great for them!


----------



## 210coastal (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice Fish.... Is your boat a nautic star coastal.... would love to see some pics of your boat :thumbsup:


----------



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

210coastal said:


> Nice Fish.... Is your boat a nautic star coastal.... would love to see some pics of your boat :thumbsup:


yes it is a 210 Coastal, good eye. U can see some pics of boat on my website if your interested. I can post some here too, I will have to find where I have them stored on my pc though. I assume by your username you have a Coastal? Just purchased ours in May of this year, very happy with the boat's performance. You can see a few photos of her on my site below.

www.EmeraldGhost.com


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Jealous grr lol


----------

